# Eggs, eggs, eggs.... but no fry



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

This is try number 4, but this round with another pair. My Koi Halfmoon pair would lay eggs and the male tended them, but nothing ever hatched. This time I gave my black butterfly marble pair a chance. There are plenty of eggs. The bubble nest is not very big, but dad is watching the eggs and picking up and putting back. Keeping my fingers crossed. He seems kind of tired already. Hope he'll be able to keep it up. Loo


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No fry because male ate eggs or they didn't hatch?

Some males will tend to eggs on day one. But will eat them the next day or so . . . Don't know why. 

It is believed that males will eat unfertilised eggs. However, when I artificially hatched them most hatched. So in my experience, some males are simply not good parents.


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

That was my suspicion, too, that they might not be fertilized. The Koi male tended them for a good 24 hours and then just didn't care anymore. Lets hope the marble boy does better.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If eggs were fertilised and no mold, they should hatch, regardless if male tends to them or not. If male stops caring for eggs but didn't eat them, remove male and wait until hatch schedule. If lucky, some may still hatch.

Good luck with the marble male. Hope he does better.


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

I have a tank full of bouncers! I removed the male this morning and now I am hoping the babies will make it through the first phase OK. Fingers crossed!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Next time remove male after fry are free swimming - fry no longer swim in a spiral motion. Usually about 3 days after hatching

Congrats!!!


----------

